# Wie Router einstellen für CLient-Server-Programm?



## Baweg (26. Apr 2005)

Ich habe ien CLient-Server-Programm. Auf meinem Rechner, also Server und Client auf eigenem REchner gestartet und meine IP eingegeben, funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Wenn ich dann den Client bei meinem Vater ausführe und den Server bei mir anhabe kommt nix an. IP ist richtig eingestellt und Ports bei Client und Server sind auch gleich. Unser Netzwerk ist über einen Router aufgebaut. Muss ich auf dem Router etwas einstellen? 

MfG Baweg


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Apr 2005)

wahrscheinlich ja, stichwort: port forwarding

bzw. wie genau ist denn euer netzwerk aufgebaut...?


----------



## Baweg (26. Apr 2005)

Also, wir haben den Telekom-Router T-Sinus 130 DSL. Ich bin per W-LAN an den Router angeshclossen und mein Vater über normales Netzwerkkabel. Ja für manche Programme muss man Ports freigeben. Aber wie ist das nun wenn ich mit meinem Vater über das Programm kommunizieren will? Ich benutze zur übermittlung von Name und Nachricht im Programm Port 6000 und 6001. Also Port 600 hatte ich für meine IP auf dem Router freigegeben. Aber theoretisch müsste ich den Port auch für die IP von meinem Vater dan freigeben, doch dann kommt die Meldung vom Router dass ein öffentlicher Port doppelt besetzt wurde oder so. Wie soll ich das nun machen?

MfG Baweg


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2005)

Kommt mir komisch vor. Ihr hängt ja beide im LAN, egal ob  mittels WLAN oder TP-Kabel und die Firewall im Router arbeitet zwischen WAN und LAN, aber  nich t wzischen den Rechnern im LAN. Wenn ihr auf den Rechnern keine anderen Software-Firewalls laufen habt, ist dein Problem ein anderes. 
So lange du mit deinem Program nicht über Internet erreichbar sein willst, brauchst du auch die Ports nicht in der Router-Firewall öffnen.


----------



## Baweg (26. Apr 2005)

joa hab ich mir nämlich auch gedacht... also wie gesagt es funktioniert wenn ichs an meine eigene IP schicke, also das Programm läuft einwandfrei. Ich denke es liegt allgemein an unserem Netzwerk. Haben beide XP drauf und haben einige Probleme. Ich sehe meinen Vater im NEtzwerk, er mich aber nur manchmal. Ich kan auf seine freigegebenen Ordner zugreifen usw. mein Vater falls er mich im NEtz überhaupt sieht kann nicht auf meinen Rechner zugreifen. Ich glaub es hat was damit zu tun dass ich keinen richtigen Benutzer bei XP angemeldet hab sondern als Administrator eingeloggt bin. Weiß aber net so genau...mit Netzwerk kenne ich mich nicht so aus...


----------

